# Key West Fishing in April



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Going to Key West in April. Want to book a charter for dolphin, kingfish, snapper or any other good eating fish. Looking for any and all recommendations. Dont have a fortune to spend on a charter so probably will book a random group type for cost, but I hear April is good fishing there close to shore. Also wondering about shore fishing opportunities there day or night. 

Do charters typically keep all or most of the fish? Say we get into mahi mahi are they going to let me keep it or some of it or do you need to negotiate that first. Ive never really been on a charter except once and we caught a mahi and a king fish and for whatever reason they only let us keep the Kingfish. Ideally Id like to keep some to bring back home if possible.

Any other advice for the Keys is appreciated.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Never heard of a charter where they kept the fish.

Make sure you stop at Robbie's and feed the Tarpon.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shore Fishing the Florida Keys, The National Angler


I was lucky enough to be able to travel to Key West for a work trip and a last minute one at that.




www.thenationalangler.com


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

thanks stickman ill definitely check that out. Ive seen the tarpon videos we definitely will be there. Rum bar is on the list as well.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Check out Delph fishing. Absolutely insane fishing until I couldn’t lift either arm. No mercy. Worth every penny. Of course, that was many years ago and I paid with money I got in a scholarship,..,


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Big Pine Key nature center helps you learn where to see Key deer


With their big eyes and tiny size, this endangered species is easy to love. Visitors to the Keys often want to know where to see Key deer. Now there’s a new free nature center in Big Pine Key in the Key Deer National Wildlife Refuge.




www.floridarambler.com


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have done something like this a couple of times. Get four people sharing the cost for the week (or day) and it's a cheap way to go. Take your own fishing gear.


Florida Keys Boat Rentals


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Dolphin will just be getting started, and Kings will just be ending. Snapper are available year round, as are grouper (but there is a season on them, so might not be available). April is prime Tarpon time, but they are not eating fish.

Of you are looking for eating fish, best bet would be a reef trip, (unless the Dolphin have shown up early, in targetable numbers).

Charters are going to be pricey (especially with cost of fuel). Party boat is cheaper, but have lots of people to contend with...

Live shrimp around the bridges or in the canals and marinas (where you can get permission), should get you a few mangroves, especially early/late or after dark.



Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Dolphin will just be getting started, and Kings will just be ending. Snapper are available year round, as are grouper (but there is a season on them, so might not be available). April is prime Tarpon time, but they are not eating fish.
> 
> Of you are looking for eating fish, best bet would be a reef trip, (unless the Dolphin have shown up early, in targetable numbers).
> 
> ...


sounds good thanks Ill look into that more, I'd like to think my wife will give me some time to shore fish haha ..If I dont get in a charter that's plan B.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Personally I'd stay away from Key West in April. It's a tourist trap and you can just stay on another Key and go get your picture made by the bouy, hit the stores and drink margaritas all in one day. Oh, I see it's a wife trip so sorry...my idea won't work I'll bet.

The better fishing, fun and better times are in the mid to upper Keys in my opinion.

As far as charters I like to do a half day trip right when I get down there. I watch what the captian does, where he goes and what bait is working. Then I rent a small boat and fish the plan the rest of the time. This has worked for me for decades.

Good luck! I was heading to Sanibel then but that might change to the Keys since that blow got em.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I bring light freshwater tackle aboard the party boats and decimate the grunt and snapper. 9 foot noodle with 10lb braid off the back drifts well for yellowtail- feed the line without weight and then sweep! 8 ft medium action baitcaster drop shot squid,ballyhoo, shrimp-straight down off the back. Bring a couple down deep jointed husky jerks for when Spanish and cero mackerel show. Spoons too. Little Cleo in all copper is strange and inviting to them.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

6Speed said:


> Personally I'd stay away from Key West in April. It's a tourist trap and you can just stay on another Key and go get your picture made by the bouy, hit the stores and drink margaritas all in one day. Oh, I see it's a wife trip so sorry...my idea won't work I'll bet.
> 
> The better fishing, fun and better times are in the mid to upper Keys in my opinion.
> 
> ...


come on down and split a charter, better yet Ill go halfers on that boat rental with ya, sounds like a better idea. 

yeah its my wife planning her beach vacation but I get to fish at least 1 whole day lol..but yeah were doing the typical butterfly conservatory, fancy drinks, tourist traps etc. its always a riot wherever we go together. Im excited for the Rum Bar, Id love to try a few different types from around the world.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Grinnell said:


> I bring light freshwater tackle aboard the party boats and decimate the grunt and snapper. 9 foot noodle with 10lb braid off the back drifts well for yellowtail- feed the line without weight and then sweep! 8 ft medium action baitcaster drop shot squid,ballyhoo, shrimp-straight down off the back. Bring a couple down deep jointed husky jerks for when Spanish and cero mackerel show. Spoons too. Little Cleo in all copper is strange and inviting to them.


cool sounds good lots of ideas there to try out...wife wants to do sunset cruise, hope nobody minds if I bring a 3 rod spread and setup shop at the back of the boat haha


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Sharkbait11 said:


> yeah its my wife planning her beach vacation...


You probably already know this, but there are NOT a ton of beaches in Key West (only 1 really), or the Keys in general. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Take a trip to LOOE KEY and snorkel with your lady. Hold hands the whole time. Cherish those things


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

The channel under Bahia Honda bridge is some of the best fishing around. Even from shore. Get a dozen pinfish and let ‘em ride with the tide. Wham. Thunk zzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I rented a boat with Two Conch out of Marathon for the end of April 2023 for Mahi & snapper.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

fishdip said:


> I rented a boat with Two Conch out of Marathon for the end of April 2023 for Mahi & snapper.


Good plan ...


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and my family are down in islamorada currently. It's been windy. 
Will post report friday


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Never heard of a charter where they kept the fish.
> 
> Make sure you stop at Robbie's and feed the Tarpon.


Go to Hawaii, it is the norm there. It always pays to ask.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

Been Watching this dude's videos for a few yrs now. If I ever make it down to Key West, this is who I'm gonna book my offshore trip with: Home - Fishmonster & Island Jane 

Just go out and watch a few of his youtube videos... or the stuff he posts on his FB page.

Don't forget to take a little Soy and Wasabi out on the boat with you for that fresh Sashimi ;-)


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

We went about 10 years ago in January, Florida Bay. Hired a Skipper with a bay boat 22-24 foot for half a day (about 300-400 bucks). Perfect size for the three of us. Once he realized I didn't need help, he just helped my wife. We caught a fish almost every other cast. A huge variety of fish. We kept two (snapper or grouper?) and took them to a restaurant to prepare that evening. The Skipper kept a couple for himself, after asking permission. We had a blast, I hope you do to. Sorry I don't have his name, found him on the internet, he had good reviews.

I was hoping to target trophy fish, it just wasn't the season for that.


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm heading down there end of February. Just going to stop at Walmart out of Miami and buy a cheap pole. Bringing a reel and some tackle in my carry on. Any suggestions on what to bring or where to fish would be appreciated. I am hoping to fish while my wife enjoys the sunsets and sunrises. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

deadduck12 said:


> I'm heading down there end of February. Just going to stop at Walmart out of Miami and buy a cheap pole. Bringing a reel and some tackle in my carry on. Any suggestions on what to bring or where to fish would be appreciated. I am hoping to fish while my wife enjoys the sunsets and sunrises. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When I fly, I take a couple of these in my carry on... buddy of mine turned me onto them. He handed me one when we were out on the boat muskie casting. He told me later it was a pack rod, and I was stunned. I own four of them now... they go on airplanes and motorcycles with me ;-)









Amazon.com : KastKing Valiant Eagle Passage Casting Rods,7'6"-H-4pcs : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : KastKing Valiant Eagle Passage Casting Rods,7'6"-H-4pcs : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 20, 2021)

deadduck12 said:


> I'm heading down there end of February. Just going to stop at Walmart out of Miami and buy a cheap pole. Bringing a reel and some tackle in my carry on. Any suggestions on what to bring or where to fish would be appreciated. I am hoping to fish while my wife enjoys the sunsets and sunrises. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Also, be aware... it is illegal to fish almost ANYWHERE on a beach in the Miami area! Be very careful where you set up and what you do. Pier and bridge fishing is about it. Surf fishing is a no go...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

deadduck12 said:


> I'm heading down there end of February. Just going to stop at Walmart out of Miami and buy a cheap pole. Bringing a reel and some tackle in my carry on. Any suggestions on what to bring or where to fish would be appreciated. I am hoping to fish while my wife enjoys the sunsets and sunrises. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


let me know how that works out, good idea bringing your own reel


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

deadduck12 said:


> I'm heading down there end of February. Just going to stop at Walmart out of Miami and buy a cheap pole. Bringing a reel and some tackle in my carry on. Any suggestions on what to bring or where to fish would be appreciated. I am hoping to fish while my wife enjoys the sunsets and sunrises. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you have transportation you can fish with me in Key Largo. I'll have my boat. Shoot me a PM closer to your dates


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

If you go on a party boat, bring your own rod and reel. The stuff provided is usually quite worn. Also, pay attention to where the fish are getting caught. Sometimes there are definite hot spots on a party boat. 

You can get on a few lists for add on charters if you desire. This can save you a bunch of money and you'll meet new people. 

If you fish by yourself, get some basic knowledge of what you may catch. It's a weird feeling when you have a strange fish on and don't know how to handle/unhook it. 

Feed the tarpon at Bud and Mary's, not Robbies. You'll have much less people to deal with. And the guys working the counter at Bud and Mary's are fishermen who'll set you up right. Their cafe has good food also. 

Make it a point to not miss a single sunrise/sunset if possible. I find it to be an almost religious experience. Spectacular isn't an exaggeration.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Has the fishing in the Keys been going downhill the last few years. The people I know that go every year say it is. I think the reefs may be disappearing.
One time I went it was fantastic and the next time I went it was disappointing.


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

April is a good time to be down there, 2021I had my boat down there for the whole month of April, the first half was fishable but very rough. The later part of the month we were 25-45 miles offshore every day, I don't know of many charters personally in Key West, Look up Key West Waterman on youtube, I believe his business is called Dibs on Bottom.
I will be down in Marathon In mid May with my center console for a few weeks, I can't wait!


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> If you have transportation you can fish with me in Key Largo. I'll have my boat. Shoot me a PM closer to your dates


That is a very generous offer. We are only in key west for 2 full days. My wife might sell my boat when we get home if I spent one of them fishing. If we were staying longer I would have loved to take you up on the offer. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> Has the fishing in the Keys been going downhill the last few years. The people I know that go every year say it is. I think the reefs may be disappearing.
> One time I went it was fantastic and the next time I went it was disappointing.



I've been fishing near Marathon or Key Largo for about a dozen year. Started with rental boats and my salmon gear. Now I keep a boat down there and fish with my updated saltwater gear. 

The reefs are hit and miss but I've been doing better lately, the offshore used to be Mahi filled coolers but that hasn't happened in 4-5 years. I catch a few Mahi and usually find some tuna every trip out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

mcfish said:


> If you go on a party boat, bring your own rod and reel. The stuff provided is usually quite worn. Also, pay attention to where the fish are getting caught. Sometimes there are definite hot spots on a party boat.
> 
> You can get on a few lists for add on charters if you desire. This can save you a bunch of money and you'll meet new people.
> 
> ...


If you do a Party Boat, bring your own gear. And make sure you have _*braided line*_, so you can hit bottom, and feel a bite before something steals your bait. 

And get a spot in the Stern - PERIOD. When that boat anchors, and they dump some chum, it will float in whatever current there is past the boat from bow to stern. Cuz that's how anchoring in ocean currents works.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> If you do a Party Boat, bring your own gear. And make sure you have _*braided line*_, so you can hit bottom, and feel a bite before something steals your bait.
> 
> And get a spot in the Stern - PERIOD. When that boat anchors, and they dump some chum, it will float in whatever current there is past the boat from bow to stern. Cuz that's how anchoring in ocean currents works.



Yep, and they don't drop the anchor on the structure. They drop it up current and let the boat drift back into the structure/fish.


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

Should I bring some rapalas, bombers ,flicker shads or spinners. Or just some standard terminal tackle like splitshot jigheads and hooks and egg sinkers?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Buck.Wild (Jan 2, 2021)

My salt water fishing is pretty much limited to the Tampa area beaches and piers. I usually bring lots of tackle but always end up using a chunk of fresh dead shrimp or a double drop rig with fish bites. Catch a fish and throw it in the cooler or send it back out to get upgraded. When I do use tackle it’s is typically silver or gold spoons, gotcha plugs and pompano jigs. 

Also imo the frozen (bait) shrimp sold at gas stations and grocery stores is worthless. It seems to be rotten before it’s frozen, falls off the hook very quickly. The live ones work much better, pieces the size of your thumb nail work great for whiting, pin fish, snapper and flounder. After a day of fishing I put the shrimp in a ziploc and toss them in the fridge until next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

